

Find $50k in credit to buy company - CarmexBottle

I screwed up recently and tanked my last 15 years of awesome credit. I am eying a company that needs a down payment. Curious about creative ways of getting (e.g.) $50k
======
lauradhamilton
If the company has assets or receivables you may be able to get a loan.

Alternatively, maybe find a money guy to buy the company with you?

~~~
CarmexBottle
> find a money guy

I feel like I live in a different world from everyone else. No one I know has
money. Apparently old guys handing out checks are abundant everywhere else.

